# new trike tyer



## markg0vbr (12 Sep 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=www.bentrideronline.com/?p=5748&src=sphttp://www.bentrideronline.com/*
*
*Schwalbe Tryker Details Announced/Ultremo ZX Available in 406 & 451*
Posted on September 8, 2011 by Bryan Ball 



Schwalbe has posted some final information about the new Tryker tire. This new tire will become part of the regular line-up in 2012 and is designed specifically for recumbent trikes. It will only be available in 406 X 1.50 initially. From Schwalbe…

_The first special tire for tricycle recumbents. Tire construction and profile contours are co-ordinated with the special requirements of a multi-track vehicle in mind. Tricycle recumbents exert completely different loads on tires than conventional bicycles. Nevertheless the tires must be light and fast, because drive is still achieved through muscle power and should therefore be as effective as possible. Massive motor vehicle tires are out of the question. The Tryker takes on the challenge of minimal rolling friction and high durability for the recumbent tricyclist. It has ECE-R75 certification for faster E-Bikes._

Schwalbe also announced that the excellent Ultremo ZX will be available in 406 and


----------



## byegad (12 Sep 2011)

Lots of negative comments over on BROL. I'm waiting for some real world tests.


----------



## markg0vbr (12 Sep 2011)

how can any one say it is crap until they have had it out on the road, on a trike or two for a bit of time.?
i use there durano 28-406 and 28-451 on all my trikes and find them fantastic, at 100psi and the ride is smoooooth and fast rubbed with lard, £13 a tyre, , i would find it hard to imagine they would not be as good at least, with 85psi max 1.5" they are going to ride good but will they be as fast time will tell.
if the trike builders start putting them on that would be a good indication.


----------



## byegad (12 Sep 2011)

They still managed to rubbish it sight unseen. They were comparing it to similar looking Schwalbes. 

The problem as I see it is one tyre will not suit all trikers, some want a bomb proof, lasts forever heavy tyre and others a light, ultra fast grippy tyre that will allow them to race Roadies, and if it needs repairing every ten miles replacing every 100 so what? 

They'll end up pleasing no one.


----------



## markg0vbr (12 Sep 2011)

durano tick a lot if not all boxes for me, but as you know the wide track of the trice q is a smooth ride to start with, so three 100psi 28mm tyres are excellent.
the same on a catrike or trice 20" rigid might be hell, trike riders are as bad as motorbike riders with tyres.


----------



## StuAff (12 Sep 2011)

Ultremo ZX in 406...23mm though, that's going to be harsh. Shame it's not 28mm.


----------



## markg0vbr (12 Sep 2011)

byegad said:


> They still managed to rubbish it sight unseen. They were comparing it to similar looking Schwalbes.
> 
> The problem as I see it is one tyre will not suit all trikers, some want a bomb proof, lasts forever heavy tyre and others a light, ultra fast grippy tyre that will allow them to race Roadies, and if it needs repairing every ten miles replacing every 100 so what?
> 
> They'll end up pleasing no one.



yes one tyre fits all is imposable, they may do like they have before bring out a race/ touring and commuter version, but it is still a small market.
is there a r.r.p? i might have missed it.


----------



## byegad (13 Sep 2011)

It's impossible too!


----------



## tricksta (17 May 2012)

Managed to pick 3 of these up for my Scorpion last weekend as I thought they were worth a try and my tires were looking very tired (excuse the pun). Ordered them from Germany for £18 each (+ very reasonable delivery)! I was going to get Marathon +'s for puncture protection but when I realised I could give these a go for around £10 less per tyre than I would have paid at a bike shop for the Marathons, I couldnt really lose. Ordered them last Thursday, got them Monday (they took just over a day to get from Germany to just north of Brum and then 3 days to get from there to here {50 -60 miles!!} bl**dy typical!)

I had to give them a go as soon as I got back from work so I hastily fitted them and took the trike out for a quick spin, fitting was a bit of a chore as they're folding tyres and the puncture protection strip? Refused to keep the tyre in the desired circular shape (kinda important that one!), wanting to return to its folded, packaged state but with a bit of wrangling and partially filled inner tube they were on and fitted in about half an hour (at least 5 minutes of which was trying to get my SRAM DualDrive clickbox back on!). I can't yet comment on durability obviously but will update as and when I have managed to put a few miles on them. I did however notice they roll really nice and seem pretty grippy (have not tried in the wet yet) but I also noticed that they are a little harsh on potholes and seams in the tarmac (we have had a lot of road works going on on my street for the last few months and the surface is criss crossed with inlaid tarmac and none of it is level. I am running them at their maximum 6bar (85psi) pressure so I could drop that a bit for some extra cushioning.

The tread is interesting and looks just about right for the sort of riding I would normally do, the reflective sidewall banding is also nice as Im always looking for things to make the trike stand out, day and night. So just a quick(ish) comment on them so far, looking forward to more riding and testing.


----------



## byegad (18 May 2012)

Looking forward to your comments tricksta.


----------



## starhawk (18 May 2012)

Have rather new Schwalbe Matathon+ so I want need new ones for a while but these are interesting, will be studying your comments tricksta


----------



## tricksta (19 May 2012)

I managed to put a few miles on the new tyres today and I'm pretty pleased, even though I was having some issues with my chain and rear mech (chain is now lying in an oil bath over night) so was not at optimum efficiency, my brief test the other day was confirmed. The tyres have loads of grip, to the point I really had to lean into the tight turns to stop me being flipped off, lifted a wheel at least a couple of times today and not at any great speeds (maybe 10-12 mph) though the turns were purposefully tight. I also seem to be experiencing a little more brake steer on the trike, I can still lock ether wheel (independent braking) relatively easily but the tyres do seem to grip more and pull the trike to the braking side.

Most of my riding was road or path today but on the way home I took the trike down a local bridleway, the first 100m or so covered with pretty large and harsh stone chips, weirdly the tyres seemed to cope pretty well, I still have them at full pressure (6bar - 85psi) and the ride over the chipping was obviously a bit of a bone shaker but they seem to ride over it all (and I had much less fear of a blowout this time as the tyres are very sturdy looking and feeling) so I was able to keep up my momentum a little better, they're certainly not plush enough to be considered a comfortable ride over this sort of surface but I felt they performed better than my old tyres. The harshness with rough road surfaces was still there but as mentioned before reducing my pressures a little would likely help (not that I will as I'm too busy enjoying the new turn of speed!). There were numerous puddles across the path and I confirm that these tyres do kick up some pretty decent rooster tails, so if wet weather riding is your bag, mud guards are a sound investment.

Talking of speed I was surprised to see my speed increase a little today, maybe by as much as 2mph quicker. Considering my chain situation and the need for me to fiddle with the rear mech on my ride, when the road was good and I got into the correct gear and rhythm, I actually felt quicker (but I'm certainly no Lance Armstrong and I'm still getting my 'bent legs). This speed increase was more of a surprise as these tyres replaced a set of Schwalbe Stelvio's at 100psi, they were quick and light tyres but seemed (in my limited experience) terribly prone to punctures and made a lot of noise when cornering quickly.

So, in short, still pleased with the purchase and looking forward to more road tests.


----------



## BlackPanther (20 May 2012)

It's always nice to see a new product on the market. However seeing as I've done under 200 miles on my Durano front/Marathon plus rear combo on the Trice, I'll not be looking to replace any time soon. It's good to see that a manufacturer is investing in trike specific tyres, but imho, the duranos tick all the right boxes already.


----------



## CopperBrompton (23 May 2012)

I can't quite follow the logic of a trike-specific tyre. Does anyone know why Schwalbe thinks we need one, and exactly what the benefit is supposed to be?

My fronts are getting pretty bald, and the wet weather grip is definitely tailing off (though in the dry the trike will still lift a wheel when cornering hard), but I'll definitely be replacing with more Marathon Plusses - I love 'em!


----------



## starhawk (23 May 2012)

A trike specific tyre makes perfect sense on a two-wheel bike you lean in the turns and even on the straight you wiggle. So bike-tyres are built to cope with that. On a trike on the other hand the tyres are always perpendicular to the ground so it can be built for that condition only. There is a very good reason for car-tyres to look very different from bike-tyres, car-tyres are also perpendicular to the ground


----------



## byegad (23 May 2012)

starhawk said:


> ..edit.... *On a trike on the other hand the tyres are always perpendicular to the ground* so it can be built for that condition only. ...edit...


 
Sadly the OP has been known to try two or even one wheel riding. With the expected results.


----------



## starhawk (23 May 2012)

The OP??


----------



## CopperBrompton (23 May 2012)

starhawk said:


> On a trike on the other hand the tyres are always perpendicular to the ground


Not always ... 

But that does make sense now.


----------



## markg0vbr (23 May 2012)

i am hoping they will have some on there stand at york.


----------



## byegad (24 May 2012)

starhawk said:


> The OP??


Original Poster.


----------



## markg0vbr (7 Aug 2012)

they did have one, it looks good and feels light i think i will give one a go on the back of my catrike as the duranos lack grip even in the wet on the rear, as i go up some steep hills on my rides tyre spin can be a problem in bad weather.
they dont do a 18" one though so i will have to stick with the koacks.


----------



## byegad (7 Aug 2012)

What's your impression of the durability against punctures?


----------



## markg0vbr (7 Aug 2012)

i think they would be about the same as the durano they have that belting stuff better than nothing.
i have had thorns go through my durano, you could always us the slime filled inner tubes. the main difference i can see is it has tread


----------

